# iPod classic ne lit plus la music



## karaziel (20 Mai 2012)

bonjour 

voila j'ai un ipod classic 120 go connecté a un macbook pro 

j'utilise mon ipod sur un home cinema yamaha et le problème c'est qu'il s'allume comme d'habitude et je peux naviguer dedans comme d'habitude mais des que je lance une chanson il ne la lit pas aucun son ne sort !!

je l'ai essayer avec des écouteur et pareil il ne lit pas la music

par contre si je le connecte a itunes la music marche !!

alors que ce passe t'il ?? la mise a jour système est ok donc faudrait t'il que je restaure le système ?? mais dans ce cas il effacera toute ma bibliothèque !! y a t'il un moyen de récupérer l'ensemble de ma music stocker dans mon ipod car je n'ai pas trouver comment faire ça !!!!

merci de m'aider !!! c'est très important pour moi car c'est ma seul source de music chez moi !!!


----------



## Lauange (20 Mai 2012)

Hello

Ta prise jack est peut être k.o. Cela arrive souvent lorsque la fiche est branch&#279; en permanence.


----------



## karaziel (20 Mai 2012)

non ça peut pas car j'ai branché sur mon home cinema avec prise USB et avec connecteur spéciale ipod et j'ai aussi testé avec les écouteur (sachant que je n'écoute plus avec mes écouteur depuis 6 mois) et aucun son ne sort ... y a qu'en le connectant a Itunes que la music marche ...

savez vous comment importé la music de l'ipod classic a itunes ?


----------



## karaziel (20 Mai 2012)

voilà mon problème a été régler au bout d'une journée de labeur

j'ai trouvé un logiciel gratuit pour transférer ma music de mon ipod a mon disque macbook pro ; c'est Xport ... il est vraiment excellent ... simple a utiliser, en français et rapide et surtout il classe tout mes dossiers comme sur itunes (et j'en avais des dossiers plus de 80 go de music !!!) .... je le conseil a tout le monde !!

http://fr.copytrans.net/xport.php

j'ai restaurer le système de mon ipod et tout remarche comme avant !!! 

allez a+


----------

